# Fear release session- hypnobirthing, AMAZING!



## diggory77

I did my third hypnobirthing session last week, and as we are the only ones doing it in our area, we managed to get private classes in our own home and our instructor comes to us.
My dh and I do the relaxation sessions together, but up until now, I get distracted and find it quite difficult to relax totally. About 5 minutes in to the fear release session, i started to think it really wasn't going to work and I wasn't that comfortable, next thing I know my hypnobirthing teacher is waking us up as we have both fallen fast asleep for 30 minutes! So surreal, I feel like my body has completely betrayed me lol!

How is hypnobirthing going for everyone else? I'm starting to find the relaxation sessions a bit easier to get into with practice now, but still not half as relaxed as my husband gets!
Xx


----------



## JaneSharon86

We can't afford the sessions a they're like £300 here, so were usin just the book and the cd which has the two tracks on it. 

I always fall asleep whilst listening to the one that starts 'and now it's time to relax...'

The book I'm finding really helpful, especially the bits that mentioned other cultures etc where women don't go through the drama of childbirth like we do in the west. Really hoping this works; have always been scared of childbirth so to lose that fear will be amazing an the birth of my baby will be something to look forward to instead of dreading, or a painful means to an end. 

Braxton hicks don't hurt at all, so this gives me hope!


----------



## Kimboowee

I teach Lazy Daisy Birthing and I love love love teaching the fear release. It's my favourite week by far!


----------



## clairea

I fell asleep in our fear release last week and was annoyed as I had a few fears I needed to let go of and don't remember a thing! My instructor assures us that it still will have gone into the subconsious though. :) 

Our last session is tonight. We have had a hard time finding the time to practice together and when we do it just either irritates me or makes us laugh, so our instructor says it's fine if I practice alone as this is when I can really get into it. 

looking forward to a relaxed comfortable hypnobirth at home :D


----------



## JaneSharon86

What happens in the fear release session?


----------



## clairea

You are hypnotized kind of and taken into a scene where you let go of all the negativity you hold, emotions, fears etc about birthing, parenting finances, anything that may come up when you are in labour that will stop your labour progressing. No fears/reservations = smooth easy labour apparently. 

So annoyed I missed it and fell asleep!


----------



## bitethebullet

I kind of wish I looked into hypnobirthing- I learned some self hypnosis techniques at a workshop run by work for people who fear public speaking and it made a massive difference to my presentations. One of the techniques i learnt was to visualise a dial which can turn down stress- i think I'll probably be able to use that in labour!


----------

